

Who wants to take over my web site?  It gets 200,000 visitors per month - fortuna

I started a site many years ago which got popular really quick.  I've been neglecting it terribly, the site is around 10 years old, all static HTML, with a cult following.  It is in desperate need to be upgraded in design and functionality.<p>The content on the site is extremely viral, yet I don't take advantage of any social sharing, etc.<p>Revenue used to be $20k per month plus, with some months reaching $40k per month.  Expenses are basically just hosting, which is around $300 per month.<p>Due to my neglect, traffic has fallen from a high of 1 million visitors per month, down to about 200,000 visitors right now.  I only spend about 1-2 hours per week on the site upkeep, and update it only once per week.<p>The site still does about 4 to 5 million pageviews per month  and generates around $5,000 per month - all Adsense revenue.<p>I have over 130,000 email subscribers who get a weekly update email.<p>So here's the deal:  The site has huge potential, but I've lost the desire to work on it.  I have a vision for it, I can see it as plain as day, and I know I can make it as successful as it once was, and even beyond that, but I really don't have the time or desire to make it happen by myself.<p>I don't want to sell the site because I know it has huge potential.  And I don't want to outsource developers and manage them.  I don't have the time or energy to oversee this.<p>So I'm looking for someone who can take the ball and run with it.  Someone who is a great coder and loves to learn and test things.  Someone who will basically take this site to the next level without me having to oversee everything.<p>I do have one requirement:  This person has to be in the Bay Area, since that's where I live.  I think it's important that we have face-to-face meetings as we grow this.<p>I'm willing to share profits with this person above and beyond what the site is currently making.  I think this is a great opportunity for an ambitious hacker.<p>Let me know whatever questions you have.<p>Email me if you're interested, or leave a comment<p>Email:
q0wbg9s3g6hxfaq@jetable.org
======
onitica
Low reputation account. Won't name the site. Questionable e-mail address.
Promises a site that supposedly generates 5k a month with almost no work.
Looks legit.

~~~
fortuna
I don't blame you for being skeptical. I probably would be too. But this is a
legitimate opportunity.

Several people have already emailed me. I'll be meeting with folks face to
face, it would be stupid of me to lie about anything here.

As proof, I will show prospective partners a front-page Wall Street Journal
article that included a link to my site along with a quote from me.

------
opendomain
I manage several domains and would love to hear more. Please contact me Hacker
@ (my username) dot Org

------
dennisgorelik
What are you going to do after you sell your web site?

~~~
fortuna
I don't want to sell it. I want to make the site back into a cash cow and I'm
willing to share the profits.

------
ou
whats the name of website?

~~~
fortuna
I'd rather not reveal that here. The site is family friendly. Not adult
nature, gambling, etc.

~~~
dennisgorelik
Why not reveal if you want to sell it?

~~~
fortuna
I'm not interested in selling it. I feel there's a lot of low-hanging fruit in
growing the site and it would be stupid to sell it at current valuation.

~~~
dennisgorelik
What are you suggesting then? Are you looking for a co-founder?

~~~
fortuna
Looking for someone to run and grow the site for share of the profits.

~~~
dennisgorelik
What's your plan of attracting such partner if you are not even willing to
share the name of your web site?

